# Network access through dos



## Padmund (Feb 20, 2005)

Hi our PC has decided to crash and will not let me access the C drive .. when it boots up we can get to a command prompt for a\ which is usually the FDD but i think on this machine its the partition on the drive.

Is it possible for us to access our networked machines through dos ???
As there is some stuff we would like to try and back up ? 

Hope this makes sense 
Thanks 
Paddy


----------



## squidboy (Dec 29, 2004)

Padmund said:


> Hi our PC has decided to crash and will not let me access the C drive .. when it boots up we can get to a command prompt for a\ which is usually the FDD but i think on this machine its the partition on the drive.
> 
> Is it possible for us to access our networked machines through dos ???
> As there is some stuff we would like to try and back up ?
> ...


Can do, but it will take a bit of work on your part.

Basically, you'd need to load the (dos version) of your network card driver and the TCP/IP stack. Once that's successful you can connect to shares...assuming this is all windows based (?).

This website has some great stuff to get you started to boot off a floppy, load the right drivers and connect to your shares:

http://www.bootdisk.com/


----------



## Lurker1 (Jan 30, 2001)

If you are getting a A prompt are you sure that you don't have anything in the floppy drive? Anyway the best thing to do to try to recover files is to remove the hard drive from its current computer and hook it up as a slave drive in a different (working) computer. Then you may be able to copy the information you want to save from the slave drive to the main drive.


----------



## nikhilvc (Mar 17, 2005)

hey everyone,
i wanted to know how to send a message from one computer to another through DOS?
any suggestions?


----------

